# Forgeworld releases 12-05-11



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

MK IV SPACE MARINE ASSAULT SQUAD










> The MkIV Space Marine Assault Squad contains five multi-part resin Space Marines clad in MkIV ‘Maximus’ pattern power armour. Containing the most advanced systems and offering exemplary protection, the assault variant of MkIV armour features an unusual jump pack design that uses a single thruster combined with smaller manoeuvring jets. This kit also contains bolt pistols, chainswords and a variety of grenades and pouches. Models designed by Will Hayes. These models are available to pre-order now for despatch commencing from Friday May 25th.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MK_IV_SPACE_MARINE_ASSAULT_SQUAD.html

SPACE MARINE TERMINATOR WEAPON SET










> Those warriors of the Adeptus Astartes entrusted with a suit of Terminator Armour are often heroes beyond compare. Paragons of the Chapter, Captains and Librarians bear the most hallowed relic-weapons into combat, while others will take up sacred combi-weapons; the blessed potency of the holy bolter embellished with an additional firearm such as a plasma gun or flamer.
> 
> The Terminator Weapons Set comprises two Tigrus-pattern combi-bolters, a thunder hammer, a storm shield, a power axe, a power maul and a pair of lightning claw attachments, as well as a right-handed power fist to enable the pair of weapons to be built. The kit also contains three differently posed left arms and four different optional combi-weapons: two flamers, two plasma guns, two auxiliary grenade launchers and two melta guns. Models designed by Will Hayes. Images show possible combinations with Tartaros Terminators. The set is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday May 25th


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE_MARINE_TERMINATOR_WEAPON_SET.html

TIGRUS PATTERN BOLTER SET










> There are many types and patterns of the mighty and iconic boltgun used by the Adeptus Astartes, and the Tigrus Pattern Bolter is one such variant. First discovered in the depths of Forge World Tigrus, the STC data for this sleek weapon was quickly disseminated throughout the Imperium before the outbreak of the shadowed Horus Heresy. This noble bastion of Mars suffered irreparable damage at the hands of the Traitor Legions, yet the bolters that bear its name continue to see service in the 41st Millennium; revered and honoured as ancient relics of Mankind’s lost glory.
> 
> The Tigrus Pattern Bolter Set contains ten bolters, ten holstered pistols and an assortment of additional pouches and grenades that are fully compatible with our entire range of Space Marine infantry and the plastic sets produced by Games Workshop. Models designed by Will Hayes. This detailed accessory set is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday May 25th.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/TIGRUS_PATTERN_BOLTER_SET.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

been waiting for these all day ! very nice stuff, surprised with the jump pack choice for mk4 still its all good


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

More temptation to start up a power armour army Going to get real pricey making a full squad of tartarus assault terminators though!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nick1080 said:


> More temptation to start up a power armour army Going to get real pricey making a full squad of tartarus assault terminators though!


they are going to do a full assault squad to follow this lot, this is more of a add some flavour release.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's good to know, cheers


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just don't like the jump packs, although I see the idea behind them, a sort of go between the old twin "rotor" type ones from Mk 1 to 3 and the actual jet like ones of the later mks.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

The assortment of combi-weapon options in the terminator upgrade set is nothing short of awesome. :good:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well there goes my video game money.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The MkIV Assault Marines look great. I'm thinking about starting up a MkIV Marine army so this release is good for me.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Call me when they make more Mark III stuff....

That said, this stuff is really nice.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont really like anything from this release, apart from the combi melta/plasma.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Wonderful bolters. Wish they'd done Raptor-style jump packs for the assault marines. Assault marines are a bit meh. 

Love the terminator upgrades, especially the claw bits.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Many people are crying out for the Combi Weapons to be released as a stand alone pack.

An interesting set of TDA weapons, notice the lack of their Heavy options though.
Not sure what to think of the Assault Marines, i recall reading somewhere that those Jump Packs are an old variant but they remind me of BA too much and therefore seem like they simply copied the Sanguinary Guard's Jump Pack.

Alice


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

For myself, I'd love those Combi-Weapons to be a solo pack, it'd make Wolf Guard and Sternguard MUCH easier to get built...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm really glad they're doing a seperate Hammernator box set otherwise I'd question their sanity in only giving 1 Shield. This kit would be mint for people doing a Mid-Heresy army using the Chaos Codex.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm might consider getting the Terminator Weapon Set with some of the Termie's they released not so long ago to add to my Chaos and Blood Angel force


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

loving the terminator weapons, Bitsandkits will you be selling these when they come out?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm actually quite liking those jump-packs. They look a little bit OTT, which isn't always a bad thing for SM :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> loving the terminator weapons, Bitsandkits will you be selling these when they come out?


yes i certainly will, i should be getting the tartar sauce terminators this week and then i will add these new stuff when they are released too. 

gonna need a bigger office at this rate!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> For myself, I'd love those Combi-Weapons to be a solo pack, it'd make Wolf Guard and Sternguard MUCH easier to get built...


They have actually said that they 'Would Like To' do a seperate pack 'In Future'.

Make of that what you will, but it sounds like it will happen a some point.

Saying that i'm still waiting for my Dominus Armored Seige Bombard 
They said they would be doing one and that was months ago...

Alice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm actrually really liking that assault squad. The jump pack is growing on me and I'm liking the addition of studded armour to the squad, adding some real variety. 

Not sure about the bolter set though...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Theres a reason they don't use that type of jump packs anymore. Those haven't got harness' on so they just rip off the back of the marines when used  Seriuosly though they have nicked em straight off the sanguinary guard blokeys.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> Theres a reason they don't use that type of jump packs anymore. Those haven't got harness' on so they just rip off the back of the marines when used.


when I was a lad marines didn't even need skin on their backs, having their backs ripped apart weekly was a sign of manliness (marineliness?)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> when I was a lad marines didn't even need skin on their backs, having their backs ripped apart weekly was a sign of manliness (marineliness?)


those were the days Bindi, marines were real marines, marines who had never tasted Quiche, didnt have Quiche in Badab !


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the combi-weapons  more chances for more combi-gear ^^


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I like these.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A set of the Tartanus terminators and the terminator weapons set is 50 pounds... blah... my wallet is going to hate me momentarily...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> A set of the Tartanus terminators and the terminator weapons set is 50 pounds... blah... my wallet is going to hate me momentarily...


The fact you had 50 pounds in your wallet to buy those means I hate your wallet, if that makes you feel any better. :biggrin:


----------

